# Left Hand Concealment holster



## Hobie (Dec 9, 2009)

I am looking for a good Left Hand concealment holster for my PX4 subcompact..Cannot find one. Anybody have some ideas...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Take a look at the Crossbreed Supertuck. I have one for my G36 and it's an excelent holster. :smt023

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a lefty and use a Gould & Goodrich 810 IWB for my Para L>TC. They make them in many sizes. One of the best IWB rigs I've used yet. I don't know if it's a good one for you or not but you might want to look at them anyway. Here's a LINK


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a lefty and bought a Blackhawk CQC CF Holster w/ Serpa Active Retention System matte finish

from https://www.tactical.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=4eac486df85993525e6447662a5aea10&

It's a very nice holster.

:smt1099


----------

